# Flounder Biting On 17th Avenue bridge



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

I went to the 17th avenue bridge instead of bob sykes. The doormats are there! I watched others catch large flounder and landed at least 9 myself. I threw back 7 of them to get even bigger for others to catch. the twoi kept where 3 and5 lbs. i justtook themout ofthe Zatarans(sp) cornmeal and put them on to fry.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap

i know where i'll be at daylight!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx for the report.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Pretty good report there. I bet that made for a great meal! 

:clap:clap:clap


----------

